# Pigeon keeps opening and closing beak



## mamta

Past two days,I have been seeing this pigeon which keeps opening and closing its beak,like its having some breathing difficulty.I have not seen this pigeon earlier.It stands out from the rest of the pigeons here,as its feathers are different.I'm not too sure but I think its crop looks a little puffed up.I have not seen it eating any of the grains that I keep out in the balcony.Is this a respiratory thing or something else?


----------



## Dobato

mamta said:


> Past two days,I have been seeing this pigeon which keeps opening and closing its beak,like its having some breathing difficulty.I have not seen this pigeon earlier.It stands out from the rest of the pigeons here,as its feathers are different.I'm not too sure but I think its crop looks a little puffed up.I have not seen it eating any of the grains that I keep out in the balcony.Is this a respiratory thing or something else?


Could be a few things, could be breathing difficulties brought on by a respiratory infection or could another infection called Trichomoniasis (commonly called canker in birds) but it sounds like this bird will need some help ASAP. Can you catch him?

Karyn


----------



## mamta

Karyn,
Its ok if I'm at an arm's length distance.If I go too close it flies off.I'm trying to gain more trust.It just stands for hours on the balcony ledge without going near the food.I so do want to help it.Will try and take a pic.Is there something I could give,maybe something mixed in the water?


----------



## pdpbison

Hi mamta,


You need to somehow gently catch him and then have him in a Cage or modified Cardboard Box, for observation and making/posting images of him, and, posting images of his freshest poops, and, for you to be able to check some things which we would direct you to do.

Otherwise, there is nothing that can be done which would be of any use to him.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Jaye

Well, that's not 100% true....although it IS complicated by the fact that he/she isn't eating. If he was, the in the least you could medicate the food. 

I have actually staved of trich/canker from some of my ol' lightwell flock without having to actually catch them before; just by medicating their daily feedings.

If there were any way to draw him towards your threshold and inside your place, or at least get him near a corner where escape would be slower...or as Phil suggests, try the ol' box and string trick.

Again, tricky when the Pigeon shows no interest in food.

Keep us posted. In the least, the best thing would be to have him keep returning. A pic would be good, maybe we can discern if he/she is a Feral or a Domestic.

Thanks for caring !


----------



## Dobato

mamta said:


> Karyn,
> Its ok if I'm at an arm's length distance.If I go too close it flies off.I'm trying to gain more trust.It just stands for hours on the balcony ledge without going near the food.I so do want to help it.Will try and take a pic.Is there something I could give,maybe something mixed in the water?


Yes, as Phil says, you need to catch this bird in order to help it.

Here is a link with a few video clips on how to catch a pigeon by hand and also how to make a "box" trap to catch an ill bird. Don't know if either will work for you, in your situation, but I thought I would post the information in case it helps you figure something out.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/need-to-catch-a-sick-baby-pidgeon-40455.html

If he is not interested in food, but will take water, you can put a dish of water under the trap, as well as some food.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## goga82

anytime id have a pigeon with those same signs u described it usually turn out to be fungal infection.
that is easy to treat by only one visit to the vet
fluconazole is the best med for it..
if u do plan on helping this pigeon out it wont do him no good unless u make a short trip to the vet. just ask for fluconazole


----------



## mamta

Here is a zoomed in pic of the pidgey.I know the face is'nt too clear,but this is what I've managed till now.The good news is that I did see him eating a few grains today,not too many though.


----------



## John_D

Another possibility is canker. We did have one a few years back so bad it couldn't actually close its beak. It's fine now. Could medicate the water for that, but it's kinda hit and miss whether he'd get sufficient, and whether he had an unmedicated water source elsewhere.


----------



## Jaye

I would guess canker, also. He/she is a baby, probably recently fledged.

If he/she keeps returning, I would actually be inclined to get some Metronidazole or Ronidazole and crush the tablet, mixing it in with the food, and seeing if she/he would eat some of that.

The problem becomes that once canker gets hold, they do not want to...then later cannot...eat any longer; because they often have lesions in their mouth and esophagus and crop.

Can you find some Metronidazole or Ronidazole there ? Often times a pet store or tropical fish/aquarium store will have it.

The other alternative is what we have described above. Hopefully the Pigeon keeps returning, in which case you can try to catch him/her. If she/he continues to go unmedicated, she/he will get worse and stop moving around often. Hopefully..if she realizes your balcony is a safe place to be....this will happen on your balcony so it will be an easy catch. For now, it seems she is still strong enough to flee...which is why I would try the medication in the food. If other pigeons eat it too, it's OK...as long as you can get SOME into your ill friend.


----------



## mamta

Jaye,
I'm gonna try and find these medicines.This seems my only option,a good one though until I can trap this pidgey.It definitely looks very young.Will keep you all posted.Thanks


----------



## Dobato

mamta said:


> Jaye,
> I'm gonna try and find these medicines.This seems my only option,a good one though until I can trap this pidgey.It definitely looks very young.Will keep you all posted.Thanks


You may be best checking with your local druggist/pharmacist and asking for Metronidazole tablets.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## mamta

I have been giving metronidazole,crushing it to powder(1 tablet a day)and giving with the feed for six days now(2day is the 6th).I wasnt sure if any of the medicine was actually going into the sick pigeon's mouth,since I'd see the medicine settle as powder in the bowl at the bottom.Of course,I give the bowl a good shake every now and then so that it settles on the grains.
Its only today that I'm sure that some of the medicine has been had by the pidgey.......there were less grains and the pidgey was eating from the side where the powder had settled.I'm not sure but I think I saw something white on the inside of the upper part of the beak.....or is this a part of the chalky white that they have on the top of the beak?
I want to know how long I should give the tablets?I dont see him drinking any water though..........have'nt been able to trap him yet.


----------



## mamta

Also forgot to mention that this pigeon keeps making a wheezing sound.


----------



## mamta

Please somebody tell me how long I should continue with the metronidazole tablets?I have been crushing 1 tablet each day and giving with the grains since the last 11 days.The pigeon's breathing seems to be a little more relaxed.


----------



## Dobato

mamta said:


> Please somebody tell me how long I should continue with the metronidazole tablets?I have been crushing 1 tablet each day and giving with the grains since the last 11 days.The pigeon's breathing seems to be a little more relaxed.


Because of the way you have had to administer the medicine, I would go for another week to try and ensure, as best you can, that you given enough of the medicine to clear the infection.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## mamta

hi Karyn,
Thanx for d info,will continue the medication 4 another week.New update on this sick pigeon is,that it seems to be getting better.The 1st pic was taken 2 days back......still not able to close its beak and the breathing was heavy.But the next 2 pics are of 2day(sorry they're not too clear-taken frm phone).As you can see the beak is closed.......well not completely but definitely a better sight.His breathing is almost normal 2day.Am so so happy that even with a 50-50 chance of treatment,it worked.The only thing is that it looks thinner.I do hope he picks up.Is there anything that I can do 4 that?
Thanx so much everyone 4 all d help.


----------



## Dobato

mamta said:


> hi Karyn,
> Thanx for d info,will continue the medication 4 another week.New update on this sick pigeon is,that it seems to be getting better.The 1st pic was taken 2 days back......still not able to close its beak and the breathing was heavy.But the next 2 pics are of 2day(sorry they're not too clear-taken frm phone).As you can see the beak is closed.......well not completely but definitely a better sight.His breathing is almost normal 2day.Am so so happy that even with a 50-50 chance of treatment,it worked.The only thing is that it looks thinner.I do hope he picks up.Is there anything that I can do 4 that?
> Thanx so much everyone 4 all d help.


Mamta, you did very good, this new photo is a very positive development, as I agree, the beak is definitely in closed, or much more closed position, which would only happen if there was an improvement in this bird's condition, IMO. Yes. give the meds for another week and keep us updated.

Karyn


----------



## mamta

Hi Karyn,
The pigeon was better yesterday but today he is opening his beak a little.There is a another pigeon who bullies the pigeons and wont let them eat,so the sick pigeon did'nt really get any medicine yesterday.I have to leave town the day after as there's a family emergency,and probably will b gone for a week.There is'nt anybody who could give the tablet with the food while I'm gone.Will it be ok if the sick bird is without the med for this time.I'll leave enough feed to last 3 days atleast in my balcony.Should I just crush 3 tablets together along with the feed,or will this dosage be wrong?Please advise.


----------



## Dobato

mamta said:


> Hi Karyn,
> The pigeon was better yesterday but today he is opening his beak a little.There is a another pigeon who bullies the pigeons and wont let them eat,so the sick pigeon did'nt really get any medicine yesterday.I have to leave town the day after as there's a family emergency,and probably will b gone for a week.There is'nt anybody who could give the tablet with the food while I'm gone.Will it be ok if the sick bird is without the med for this time.I'll leave enough feed to last 3 days atleast in my balcony.Should I just crush 3 tablets together along with the feed,or will this dosage be wrong?Please advise.


Mamta, what are the strength of the Metronidazole tablets and what kind of food are you adding it to and exactly how much food per pill?

Karyn


----------



## mamta

Hi Karyn,
The strength of metronidazole is 400.I just weighed and its a little over 100 gms of mixed grains a day.I powder one tablet and mix it with the grains.But sometimes there are a few grains left at the end of the day and I just add to it the next day.The other birds too eat from this so I dont wont to go wrong with the dosage.


----------



## mamta

Forgot to add that,as the tablet settles as powder at the bottom of the bowl,there is always some left over for the next day.So its not really one pill 4 a day's feed.A bit confused,dont want the poor bird to go back to that bad state.He's recovering so well.


----------



## Dobato

Mamta, 400mg of Metronidazole in a little over 3.5oz of food is pretty aggressive dosing, 114mg per ounce. However, this may have been what was needed to help this little one. Going forward I would like to see you add the same amount to 1 1/2 times the food (250g), so you end up with about 45 mg an ounce of Metronidazole, especially since other birds are eating the medicated food. You should add about 5 drops of oil to the seeds, stirring well, before adding in the Metronidazole, so the medicine clings evenly to all the seeds.

Also, you could leave two dishes out, far apart, this way the "bully" can't control both dishes and all can eat. You may want to consider making up a number of pre-made dishes a head of time and see if you could just get someone to place two dishes on your balcony each day while you are away. 

Karyn


----------



## mamta

HI Karyn,
Will increase the food amount n thanx 4 the oil tip.I'd just give the bowl a shake whenever I could.I'll make about 5 such bowls,I think.Nobody to help with keeping the bowl each day,so I'll just place all the dishes in the balcony.

The bully pigeon will sit on the ledge of another balcony but as soon as he sees any pigeon hopping into my balcony,he'll come and shoo them off!He does'nt even eat that much,actually hardly seen him eat from my balcony.God alone knows what goes on in his birdie mind!However,the sick pigeon,named "Sweetheart",waits patiently and hops in to eat when the "bully" is away.


----------



## negi.falak

Hi, a pigeon visiting my house has a similar problem and I noticed this website pop up on google first, so here I am. This pigeon is eating but keeps panting and shaking his head. Should I try feeding the pigeon this medicine that you all talked about? Metronidazole?

Awaiting replies,
Falak :/


----------



## Marina B

Take a flshlight and check inside his beak and back of the throat for yellow cheesy growths. This is a definite sign of canker. Metronidazole can be used for treatment: 50 mg for an adult pigeon once a day for 7 to 10 days or until the growths are gone.


----------



## negi.falak

Marina B said:


> Take a flshlight and check inside his beak and back of the throat for yellow cheesy growths. This is a definite sign of canker. Metronidazole can be used for treatment: 50 mg for an adult pigeon once a day for 7 to 10 days or until the growths are gone.


Thanks for the advice!


----------

